# Kipling a la Milo, Izzo and Dizzie



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes all three dogs' pictures were taken to the groomers today. Last time I liked the body on Kipling but felt the neck and face were still a bit too long to balance with the body. Today we tried for a beard trim and shorter rounder face. Kipling is not staying still for great photos but here he is. ... once the kink in his hair returns on this head I think it'll work. What do you think?

(for reference the original thread was http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=11415&highlight=kipling)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Cute! he looks perfect!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Adorable! You and the groomer came up with a perfect cut!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you both..I was starting to worry - 31 views and no comment.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He looks cute! The body looks so soft and plushie!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie feels very proud that his picture was taken to the groomers!and thinks Kipling's new cut is very fetching.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Christy - yes he feels like a chinchilla and I love that his apricot colours still show like they do...

Clare - I often look at Dizzie's pictures - they are so cute. I think his ears are more shaped than they did to Kipling's but I'll try that for next time. I know they're afraid to cut them because I'll lose the black tips but we may need to part with the tips..I don't know...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

He DOES look adorable and so incredibly soft! Love the black-tipped ears and spots of color on him.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's just adorable! Don't you love how they feel fresh from the groomers-like velvet.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

His body looks great. He looks squishable. As for his face, I personally prefer a little longer beard. When my groomer had to shave the boys down, she explained to me that they try to round out the face, ears and beard. Like this. That having been said, Kipling looks adorable.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and also for the examples. Geri I see what you mean...I'm torn between the shorter beard and shorter ears inspired by Dizzie and how Izzo's looks in his picture vs. a longer beard and longer ears. My groomer didn't touch the ears today ....


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I like Kipling's new cut for a short style. I think with his short body hair his head looks in balance and great! I even thought about copying the photo just in case I ever decided to cut Tucker.... but, naw, can't think that will happen.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the way he looks, so velvety.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

I think if you want to keep the body that short, you do have to do something with the head that is more in proportion. 

The cut isn't what I like, but for what you want to do, it looks better than what you had last. I did like him shaggier all over, myself. Each to their own.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Mojo's Mom said:


> I think if you want to keep the body that short, you do have to do something with the head that is more in proportion.
> 
> The cut isn't what I like, but for what you want to do, it looks better than what you had last. I did like him shaggier all over, myself. Each to their own.


It's a work in progress. He's blowing coat and the short cut is necessary right now. I'm still trying to figure out the head which is why I posted the pictures. And I'm still learning the art of communicating with a groomer. So...I'm not at the stage yet where I could say this is my state of 'my own'...

I will say that the cut and the blow dry is settling into itself which is helping. His pictures don't do the cut justice - my DH pointed that out when he came home from work today. I'll try to post a picture in a couple of days when the poof settles...


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Sheri said:


> I like Kipling's new cut for a short style. I think with his short body hair his head looks in balance and great! I even thought about copying the photo just in case I ever decided to cut Tucker.... but, naw, can't think that will happen.


I'd like to get back to a shaggier Kipling at some point too. I like him that way...but for now...a velvety version as Michele puts it of my sweet boy works too.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness he looks like a huggable little stuffed animal!!! Izzo says he feels honored that his picture was used to create Kipling's new "do" and he thinks Kipling looks rad!!!!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL..Kipling says thanks Izzo - Izzo's ears, beard and chin were what I tried to point out. Of course I love how fluffy Izzo is too but as I said..for now...we go velvet. I'm still not sure on K's cut but I'm hanging on for a few days till it settles....


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

KSC said:


> LOL..Kipling says thanks Izzo - Izzo's ears, beard and chin were what I tried to point out. Of course I love how fluffy Izzo is too but as I said..for now...we go velvet. I'm still not sure on K's cut but I'm hanging on for a few days till it settles....


Izzo is in full coat and to be honest it's a PITA but I don't want to clip him and lose his black tipping so we both work thru it  How does Kipling feel? He looks so soft!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I know exactly what youo mean. I love the tipping on Kipling's ears which is why the groomer is so careful with his head. Kipling feels just like a chinchilla. He gets a lot of attention due to that. People keep commenting how soft he is!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He looks incredibly soft. Squishable for sure.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Poof is settling and he is starting to look much more like himself....


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Kipling looks great, all rough and tumble!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Thank you! Big difference from the foof of day one!


----------

